# Dump Bed warning light question



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
i have a dump bed warning light that doesn't work when the bed is up...i don't see any sort of switch or sensor on the bottom of the bed...can someone explain how they normally work?
TIA
Steve


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine works all the time. Up or down.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

My 1 ton dump has a switch attached to a bracket welded to the truck frame. It is located on the drivers side just in back of the cab. When the dump body is completely down, that switch is activated by an adjustment bolt attached to the dump body and turns off the light.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe I misunderstood. Warning light like as in one in the cab to tell you the light is up? Or warning light as in a amber light on the bed?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If it's not some goofy switch, I would say that when you raise the bed your wiring gets moved around a bit and I wonder if it's a bad spot in the wire at the hinge point in the bed.

Kinda like a set of headphones where the wire at the jack wears out and you loose sound to the ear pieces.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i should have explained better...it's a red light on my dash (used to be an IL DOT truck) it warns when the bed is at a specific angle (don't remember)


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Rod (NH);1172149 said:


> My 1 ton dump has a switch attached to a bracket welded to the truck frame. It is located on the drivers side just in back of the cab. When the dump body is completely down, that switch is activated by an adjustment bolt attached to the dump body and turns off the light.


This is what I have on my DR688 Mack.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

it should have a switch something similar to this located toward the front of the dump frame if not this it should have a round knob looking thing in the same area


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

tailboardtech;1172934 said:


> it should have a switch something similar to this located toward the front of the dump frame if not this it should have a round knob looking thing in the same area


This is the switch. It is usually mounted horizontally. The actuator (pointing up in this photo) is a spring (similar to a door stop), and it is pushed down by a piece of metal that extrudes down from the bottom of the dump bed. It can esily tested with a continuity tester. If you have power on both terminals than you probably need a new bulb.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i'll look for it..it's a new truck to me and i haven't had much time to fool with it so far
thanks!!
steve


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

DGODGR;1173364 said:


> This is the switch. It is usually mounted horizontally. The actuator (pointing up in this photo) is a spring (similar to a door stop), and it is pushed down by a piece of metal that extrudes down from the bottom of the dump bed. It can esily tested with a continuity tester. If you have power on both terminals than you probably need a new bulb.


 what he said I was in a hurry and didnet realy explain what that was but thank u sir


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

don't know about your state, but in NY DOT cops will write you if it does not work (to many people hitting bridges)


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

leolkfrm;1176334 said:


> don't know about your state, but in NY DOT cops will write you if it does not work (to many people hitting bridges)


I assume it's the same in all 50 states. I know it's the same in CA, & CO.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks.... i didn't know that but will hopefully get to look at it soon
steve


----------

